# Some doubts in OPERA browser:Plz help



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2006)

I have installed opera 9 beta 2 version...Now can i enable the GO button in my  opera browser..there is GO button in IE and FF but not visible in opera..
one more thing i open opera browser through my desktop shortcut and i start surfing and now i want to open another site...i click on the shortcut on the desktop and it opens in the same window i opened previously..i actually want it to open in a new window...
  To solve this problem i cascade both the windows and enlarge it and browse in it..I dont want to browse using tabs but want to browse in differnet windows ...How do i do it

If u go to File--->new window.A new windows opens which i know but i shud be able to open a new window by clicking on the shortcut in the desktop


----------



## chesss (Jul 28, 2006)

err I have questions myself..
1. why did you install beta 2??
2. why wld you not want to use tabbed interface?

now answers:
1.  go button - when you are using the keyboard press enter, when you are pasting something (with the mouse). look for 'paste and go' in the right click menu' . Then you will see there is no need for a go button.
2. hold right mouse button + rotate wheel > to switch between tabs, or you can completely disable tabbed browsing in tools > preferences


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Right click on the menubar and select Customize. Select the address bar menubar and in the customization toolbox, go to Buttons. Here, look for "Browser View" in the left list. This will have Go button. Drag it onto the address bar. Select OK.
2. See comments above by chesss

Arun


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2006)

By default the center button click will open the link in a new background tab , you can change this by holding the shift and clicking any link , then u get a dialog window which allows you to make the choice.
*img123.imageshack.us/img123/4034/opmcoe0.th.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2006)

You can download the weekly builds from this site Opera Desktop Team


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@rake... but u r trying to disable many of the features due to wich opera is the best browser.....
u r trying to make it like IE6


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW guys , do you still get the white band in yahoo mail ? i have the latest build but still get that. any solutions? 

PS: sorry for the hijack , I didnt want to create another new thread for this .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@charang wat white band?????


----------



## Sykora (Jul 28, 2006)

To use windows instead of tabs as default for opening new pages, go to preferences (Tools -> Preferences or C-F12) and select "Advanced". On the first page which says "tabs", select the option "Open windows instead of tabs". This is, however, defeating Opera's purpose as a tabbed browser.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2006)

This is what im talking about (image 90kb)

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/998/operayahoomx5.th.gif


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 28, 2006)

That might be the work of an ad blocker... Do you use one?

Arun


----------



## Sykora (Jul 28, 2006)

That's possible. Use content blocking in Opera 9 to remove the strip. If you are able to, it's an ad, or an ad which never got displayed.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2006)

Nope its not an ad content , and i dont use any ad blocker.
But when ever i click address , calender or notepad , the bar is not there at all , opera renders those pages correctly. It hapens only with mail.

EDIT: When i turn off javascripts for that site and reload , the page returns to the top , but only for a fraction of a second, alter im redirected to a page where im requested to turn on javascript.

BTW you guys dont have such a problem with yahoo mail?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am using Opera 8.54 as well as 9.0 and I dont have the problem... Have you downloaded the latest stable release (Ver 9.0) and tried with it? Does the problem occur with a different skin? I know it is a long shot, but I have heard once before with a different software such problems...

Arun


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> I am using Opera 8.54 as well as 9.0 Arun



weird...............


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

wats weird in that... ...
and charang does that strip come in evy browser....


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @rake... but u r trying to disable many of the features due to wich opera is the best browser.....
> u r trying to make it like IE6


had got addicted to IE6 long time but now switched to opera and so having difficulties in getting used to the new style of it

And looks like many people are taking time to understand OPERA


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2006)

@pathiks It hapns only in opera, and that too in yahoo mail only


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

yup some sites dont work properly in opera even after changing the user agent for me too..... like yahoo,gmail,orkut....... does orkut n gmail work properly for u.....


----------



## Sykora (Jul 29, 2006)

Where have my brains gone? Ah well. 

@charangk : 

This is a known issue in some opera builds, and is being fixed now/has already been fixed. Try downloading the latest builds from *my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/ . Yahoo doesn't like opera, I guess. There's nothing we can do about it now.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 30, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> To use windows instead of tabs as default for opening new pages, go to preferences (Tools -> Preferences or C-F12) and select "Advanced". On the first page which says "tabs", select the option "Open windows instead of tabs". This is, however, defeating Opera's purpose as a tabbed browser.



Thanx man...U r da only 1 who solved my problem


----------



## rajat (Jul 31, 2006)

hey man iam using opera 9 international and i dont get any such bands except an ad. check out the screenshot


----------

